# 2004 M3 Coupe Discounts?



## Moogle (Jul 6, 2004)

In the market for a daily driver car, got a few questions...

I'm looking at a few new 04 M3 coupes, all in the 53-55k range after options MSRP.

basically all i need are xenon, premium package, and SMG2. so thats the range...

Question is,

What kind of discounts are dealers doing in this current market situation, with the impending 3 series overhaul, and generally bad market conditions.

what kind of negotiation direction is the market for new 04 M3s going?

do we start from invoice and work up/down?

or do we start from MSRP and work down?

how much off MSRP? 5k? More?

perhaps theres some wishful thinking on my part, but everyone likes to save money where it can be saved

looking forward to joining your great community, i've heard great things about this place.

Thanks!


----------



## BobC (Jun 17, 2003)

Moogle said:


> In the market for a daily driver car, got a few questions...
> 
> I'm looking at a few new 04 M3 coupes, all in the 53-55k range after options MSRP.
> 
> ...


There's a "new" 2003 M3 in the classifieds on this board: M3 ad


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

$2500 off MSRP


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Moogle said:


> how much off MSRP? 5k? More?


 :rofl:


----------



## Moogle (Jul 6, 2004)

Just closed the deal,

$2500 off MSRP + No gas guzzler tax ($1000~)

total savings approx $3500 not too shabby.

not too bad.

brings a 56k Car down to about 53k

options

titanium silver
black full leather
premium pkdg
cold weather pkdg
SMG2
Xenon
HK

this car will be my daily driver and compliment my 2003 boxster S, and should hold me off the horsepower bug until my 2005 Turbo S Cabriolet arrives in november...

probably will keep the m3 as a daily though.


----------



## triode (Apr 23, 2003)

*$2300 off MSRP plus my $500 CCA rebate*

Just got my rebate check today, less than 4 weeks after sending in the form.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Moogle said:


> Just closed the deal


Wow, that was quick....you weren't kidding around.

Is the car used? :dunno: There really is no other way to not pay GG Tax.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

triode said:


> Just got my rebate check today, less than 4 weeks after sending in the form.


Same here... $3700 off plus the $500 check today (less than 4 weeks) from BMWCCA/BMWNA.

In all, after 9 years as a member of the BMWCCA, I have received a total of $2000 in rebates. :thumbup:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Can a person join BMWCCA prior to ordering/purchasing a car in order to get the rebate? I haven't owned a BMW before but any rebate certainly helps.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

jetstream23 said:


> Can a person join BMWCCA prior to ordering/purchasing a car in order to get the rebate? I haven't owned a BMW before but any rebate certainly helps.


Yes, but you have to be a member for at least 1 year prior to taking delivery.


----------



## Moogle (Jul 6, 2004)

the car is a brand new 2004 M3 Coupe

i would never buy used. the dealer said he would pay the gas guzzler for me, hence, that is why i included it in my 'savings'.

i know that all new cars have to get the GG tax, someone has to pay it, and it just isnt going to be me, i squeezed him for all he had heheheh....

i think i got a good deal

you think that was fast? this is the age of instant gratification of course, about a 3 day total turnaround from the time i decided i wanted a SMG2 type tranny for the daily driver, and when all was said and done, reasearch and then cut the deal

pics by weekend.

thanks for the help guys


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Moogle said:


> ...the dealer said he would pay the gas guzzler for me, hence, that is why i included it in my 'savings'.


Ah, ok....sounds good.

I thought it was quick because your first post was at noon and 3 hours later you were back home with the deal done.


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

The gas guzzler tax is paid at the manufacturer level, so it is part of dealer invoice. You got $xxx off of invoice including the guzzler tax, the dealer did not "pay" it for you per se. $3500 off sticker is good, without looking, probably less than $1000 over invoice. Hard to believe these cars once commanded a premium.


----------



## Moogle (Jul 6, 2004)

MB: ah thanks for clarifying up that bit of invoice info,

end of the day, it's all money in my pocket that i will be giggling about when i'm taking delivery  

cheers

tom


----------



## Polo08816 (Jul 10, 2004)

mtbscott said:


> The gas guzzler tax is paid at the manufacturer level, so it is part of dealer invoice. You got $xxx off of invoice including the guzzler tax, the dealer did not "pay" it for you per se. $3500 off sticker is good, without looking, probably less than $1000 over invoice. Hard to believe these cars once commanded a premium.


So true.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Anyone ordering a 2005 yet? I wonder if these are going for under MSRP as well? I'd imagine that you can't get anything like the $2500-$4000 off MSRP that some have reported on the '04's as the MY draws to a close but I'd imagine that you could still swing $1000 or maybe $1500 off. Any experience on '05's ?


----------



## TransHuman (Apr 25, 2004)

Back in April I struck a similar deal. It included Gas Tax and Destination in the final price. The profit for the dealer was an even $1500. I only ordered 4 options..HK, Xenon, Metallic Paint (AgGrau), and High-Gloss Window Trim. Paid around $53K including parts and install of a Dinan Stage 3 suspension and sales tax/registration.


----------



## Polo08816 (Jul 10, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> Anyone ordering a 2005 yet? I wonder if these are going for under MSRP as well? I'd imagine that you can't get anything like the $2500-$4000 off MSRP that some have reported on the '04's as the MY draws to a close but I'd imagine that you could still swing $1000 or maybe $1500 off. Any experience on '05's ?


Well....if the M3 is not redesigned, I don't see why people can't get discounts of 2.5-4k on 2005 model.


----------



## leeferna (Mar 2, 2003)

Are these discounts on ordered cars or on cars in dealer inventory? Can you get discounts on ordered cars?

Lee


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

leeferna said:


> Are these discounts on ordered cars or on cars in dealer inventory? Can you get discounts on ordered cars?
> 
> Lee


dealers want to move inventory on the lot....doubt you would be able to get as good a deal on an ordered vehicle.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

AJAX said:


> dealers want to move inventory on the lot....doubt you would be able to get as good a deal on an ordered vehicle.


Dealers are motivated to deal on cars on the lot, however an ordered car is CHEAPER for them than a lot car. The reason is the minute it hits the lot they are paying interest on the car. If a car is sold before it hits the lot (and is paid for as soon at it comes in) there is no additional costs. If a dealer wants to charge you more for an ordered car I would be suspicious.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Bruce said:


> Dealers are motivated to deal on cars on the lot, however an ordered car is CHEAPER for them than a lot car. The reason is the minute it hits the lot they are paying interest on the car. If a car is sold before it hits the lot (and is paid for as soon at it comes in) there is no additional costs. If a dealer wants to charge you more for an ordered car I would be suspicious.


then be suspicious. i shopped 7 different dealerships, thinking i would have to order. not one would deal on an ordered car. i got $3200 off sticker for one very similar to what i would have specifically chosen.

also, using your own logic, why would a dealership want to order yet another M3 (that i could very well walk away from) when they have several on the lot costing them money _right now_ ?


----------



## Bruce (Dec 24, 2001)

AJAX said:


> also, using your own logic, why would a dealership want to order yet another M3 (that i could very well walk away from) when they have several on the lot costing them money _right now_ ?


depends on the customer...what if the customer doesn't want any car on the lot and would walk unless the dealer ordered what they wanted? that is unless they wanted something the if the customer backed out they would have a hard time selling?


----------



## oldzguy (Jul 3, 2002)

*Prices in Houston*

What kind of discounts are being done on M3 purchases in Houston?


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

oldzguy said:


> What kind of discounts are being done on M3 purchases in Houston?


dont know about currently, but as late as March no more than $1,000 off sticker. Don't buy from the Houston Mafia. Go to Austin, CS, Beaumont, SA, etc.


----------



## oldzguy (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## flybigjet (Feb 20, 2004)

jetstream23 said:


> I'd imagine that you could still swing $1000 or maybe $1500 off. Any experience on '05's ?


I have a 2005 on order- custom build; leather & xenon only. $1450 under MSRP (including GG tax), or $2855 over invoice (including GG). I'm happy as here in Colorado, ones on the lot are full MSRP and a special order is MSRP+. They will *not* deal- in fact, the sales rep's kept telling me what a great deal they were giving me at full MSRP- they were "giving away" the car by not adding additional markup.

Um, no. I'll be happy with my special order with only the options that I want for almost $1500 less. I'm very happy with my broker. R.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

flybigjet said:


> I have a 2005 on order- custom build; leather & xenon only. $1450 under MSRP (including GG tax), or $2855 over invoice (including GG). I'm happy as here in Colorado, ones on the lot are full MSRP and a special order is MSRP+. They will *not* deal- in fact, the sales rep's kept telling me what a great deal they were giving me at full MSRP- they were "giving away" the car by not adding additional markup.
> 
> Um, no. I'll be happy with my special order with only the options that I want. R.


What a rip...they prolly have Z4's at full price also!


----------



## Trigger (Aug 19, 2004)

AJAX said:


> dont know about currently, but as late as March no more than $1,000 off sticker. Don't buy from the Houston Mafia. Go to Austin, CS, Beaumont, SA, etc.


Amen. I'm back and forth b/t Houston and BR and I went to test drive an 03 M3 coupe with 5k mi. while I was in Houston. Guy gives me a price of 61k. I tried not to fall out of my chair b/c I wanted to at least drive the car. You would think when I told him I was here b/c I saw the car on the Internet he would know the internet price was $49k and not try to harpoon me. Still about 4k too high. And Houston is usually a great place to find a deal on a car. Don't understand this one... :dunno:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

Trigger said:


> Don't understand this one... :dunno:


It's known as Institutional Arrogance


----------



## oldzguy (Jul 3, 2002)

*M3 Discounts*

I received a call from the internet rep for the Beaumont dealer. His 1st quote for an M3 they have had on hand for 105 days was $1500 below msrp. Beaumont is 1 1/2 hour drive away, but I'm sure it wouldn't take near that long to get home in a new M3.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

oldzguy said:


> I received a call from the internet rep for the Beaumont dealer. His 1st quote for an M3 they have had on hand for 105 days was $1500 below msrp. Beaumont is 1 1/2 hour drive away, but I'm sure it wouldn't take near that long to get home in a new M3.


I betcha they'll go lower. I had them at $2000 off before I bailed on em to go to Austin.


----------



## oldzguy (Jul 3, 2002)

I got the same idea, but this car was yellow so I didn't continue. Who did you deal with in Austin, and what kind of deal did you get? Was it an order or was it something in stock? Thanks for any info.


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

oldzguy said:


> I got the same idea, but this car was yellow so I didn't continue. Who did you deal with in Austin, and what kind of deal did you get? Was it an order or was it something in stock? Thanks for any info.


My salesman was Tad Cole, and it was for an M3 in stock. SG, 19's, HK, Premium, Aluminum, Xenon's. I am hesitant to come out and say how much of a deal I got, but it was substantially more than $2,000.

I was up there 3 weeks ago for the *ahem* Austin get together, and they have several M3's in stock. One that I saw had a Texas inspection sticker from January....and no, it's not a demo car, it was on the showroom floor.

Tad was a standup guy, I would highly recommend him. If you call, tell him Sean sent you his way. Maybe I can turn this into a free dinner or something.


----------



## Konrad (Aug 23, 2004)

Greetings,

A question for those of you that were able to get a couple thousand or more off MSRP: Did any of you lease your cars? If you don't mind divulging, what are your monthly payments and what is the structure of your lease--cap reduction, term and mileage? 

After several trips to dealers, I have not been able to convince myself that I will be satisfied with a 330 perf. pkg., especially when I see an M3 close by.

Best,

Konrad


----------



## Roadracer (Jun 30, 2004)

Hi All,

I am ready to order an '05 M3 Coupe the second I can secure a good deal. I'm hoping someone here might be able to help.

I have two things that seem to be weighing against me:

A) I want to order the car (I've been looking for several months for an existing new M3 to come along with the desired options, and haven't found one). I'll list the desired options at the end of this message, as an FYI.

B) I'm in Los Angeles (a tougher market to get a deal in, it seems. Too many people w/ $$ here that are willing to give the dealers what they want).

Questions:

1) If I ordered from a non-Los Angeles dealer that was well out of driving range in order to get a better deal, is it possible for them to have the car delivered directly to a Los Angeles dealer? This seems like it could have potential as the car would be ordered (rather than existing inventory) and could likely come from Germany through a Los Angeles port anyways. Or, would I have to pay for closed-carrier delivery from the dealer's location where I bought the car (negating most or all of the savings I might gain from ordering outside of L.A.)?

2) Ideally, I'd love to buy the car at $1600 over invoice (about $3300 off MSRP) based on several people posting here that they had received similar deals. That could be tough to find though (?), so to improve my chances of finding a dealer willing to take the deal and to reduce the amount of haggling/searching, I'll round that up to $2000 over invoice/$2900 off MSRP. If anyone out there has any contact info for me for a dealer/salesperson who would likely be willing to make such a deal (preferably within 500 miles of Los Angeles), could you email me the info? (Similarly, if there are any dealers reading this who'd be interested, drop me a line.)

Much appreciated! Would love to buy a new one if I can just get a reasonable deal...

Thanks
Marc
[email protected]

(Wanted: 05 M3, Imola Red, Black Nappa Int w/ Silver trim, Adj Width/Lumbar seats, premium pkg, xenon's, 19" rims, SMG)


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Roadracer said:


> Would love to buy a new one if I can just get a reasonable deal...


You are looking for a "resonable" deal for you or for the dealer? I think most people are getting more in the way of $2k off which seems to me to be "fair." I've seen very few people brag of getting more than that and those that I have seen are buying cars off the lot and not ordering them. Having said that, the options you have listed should be pretty easy to find on a lot :dunno:


----------



## Roadracer (Jun 30, 2004)

>I think most people are getting more in the way of $2k off which seems to me to 
>be "fair." I've seen very few people brag of getting more than that and those that I 
>have seen are buying cars off the lot and not ordering them.

There were 5 people in the first page of this thread that were at $2500-$3500 off. That said, it's not clear how many (if any) of those people ordered their cars vs. buying off the lot, so it's entirely possible that one shouldn't expect to get as good a deal on an ordered car.

>Having said that, the options you have listed should be pretty easy to find on a lot 

I wish that was the case. The width-adjustable seats (an important option for me, as I find I get tossed too much in the stock seats) are not so common of an option. When you then narrow the cars that have that down to ones that are Imola red coupes with SMG trannies and do NOT have Nav (hate it), it becomes very difficult to find something out there. (We'll just assume that other options I listed would likely be included due to popularity, such as the premium package. If it came down to it, I could live without Xenon's, or could buy 19's separately).


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Roadracer said:


> There were 5 people in the first page of this thread that were at $2500-$3500 off. That said, it's not clear how many (if any) of those people ordered their cars vs. buying off the lot, so it's entirely possible that one shouldn't expect to get as good a deal on an ordered car.


I only count 3 and I don't think a single one of them was from the west coast.



> I wish that was the case. The width-adjustable seats (an important option for me, as I find I get tossed too much in the stock seats) are not so common of an option. When you then narrow the cars that have that down to ones that are Imola red coupes with SMG trannies and do NOT have Nav (hate it), it becomes very difficult to find something out there. (We'll just assume that other options I listed would likely be included due to popularity, such as the premium package. If it came down to it, I could live without Xenon's, or could buy 19's separately).


Nothing you want is beyond the norm...it isn't like you are looking for cloth and no sunroof. Have you asked a dealer to search or are you just checking inventory at a few dealerships?

To answer your original question - No dealer is going to ship a car to another dealer. The only way they will ship is at your expense. Is all this hassle really worth saving ~$1k on a $55+ car? Don't forget you have to get the car serviced and will most likely need warranty work at some point. Dealers are much more receptive to complaints and issues from those who actually bought the car from them. Just my 2cents take it for what you will.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

bren said:


> Dealers are much more receptive to complaints and issues from those who actually bought the car from them. Just my 2cents take it for what you will.


And a good relationship with a good salesman is worth money over the life of ownership of the car, IMO.

Alex


----------

